# Can I go 6 hours without bfing/pumpimg?



## Ila (Dec 30, 2008)

I exclusively bf my 5 month old and I pump 2 days a week when I work at the office. I am a uniboober and pump 9-10 oz. when I work and also pump about 2-3 oz. on the days I am home with my son.

I will be going back to part-time college at the end of May when my son is 7+ months old. My class will be from 5PM to 9:20PM, on 2 days a week only. This means about 6 hours with no nursing or pumping. I recently went 5 hours without pumping when I was held up on the road (traffic/snow issues), and my breast felt like it was going to burst. I had to hand-express in the car. Luckily I had an empty bottle.

I know it won't be possible to get a good pumping session in during the class. Some instructors would never even give us a break. I could rush to the car and pump if he gives us a little break (with batteries for the PISA). My question is, will it hurt my milk supply to go for so long without pumping, even if this is only for 2 days a week - Monday and Wednesday? Pumping in the college bathroom is not going to happen for me, too unhygienic.

I am anxious about this as I want to bf for as long as possible. Thank you so much in advance for any advice/suggestions!


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi there! I'm also a uniboober. I can't pump at work at all (paramedic, no time, no place) and work 12+ hour shifts two times a week. My DD is 13 months old and still breastfeeds many times day and night when with me.
When I'm at work, whenever I go to the bathroom, I hand express for about two minutes. I've been doing this for about six weeks now, and haven't noticed any drop in my supply.

I do try to express the other side when I can, but mostly I just do the left side, as that's the one that gets engorged.
The only drag is that I can't keep the milk, but at least I'm maintaining my supply!
Good luck with your schoolwork, and with breastfeeding!

ps. For the record, I don't think there'd be a hug dip in your supply even if you didn't express or pump at all. Just nurse before you leave, and when you come back. Not sure what other mamas think about that ... ?


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

It is unlikely to hurt your supply to go for six hours without pumping twice a week. You might want to consider getting a hand-operated pump to use in the college bathroom if you need to pump for your own comfort. You can pump just a little and then discard the milk if that's what works for you.

When I was in situations like that, I definitely needed to have a pump with me (hand-expression never worked for me), otherwise it was too painful. I used the Avent Isis, but there are others that work just as well.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I would also get a hand-pump and use it during every bathroom break. That will help keep your supply up and keep you from getting engorged or getting a breast infection.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Your breasts need stimulation at least every 5 hours to maintain supply. So I agree a small handheld pump that you can pop into your bag may be your best bet. BM is safe at room temp for up to 10-12 hours depending on the source, so you don't even need to refrigerate it.


----------



## Ila (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies, I feel very reassured now, especially if just 2 minutes or so of hand expressing will work. I will also take the hand pump.

starling&diesel, I also have only the left breast producing, the right just a few drops. Now that the warm weather is here, I'm wondering how dresses will conceal the great size disparity..

I really appreciate this board and everyone's support.


----------

